# alternative to perlite?



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Have just been into asda and seen they have some bob martin premium cat litter crystals. Now i've heard that some cat litter is identical to perlite. Has anyone tried using the bob martin stuff as a incubation substrate? The stuff in the bag looks a LOT like perlite.

I've just email bob martins support email asking for the composition and my reasons for asking too. but their site says 28 days for a reply!!


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

I know people that use moss to incubate eggs, chopped up cloth, egg crate (plastic ) for incubation with no substrate. Mix of perlite/vercurmulite (sp). got a few more stuff but not 100% and dont want to post it if i dont know that they hatched eggs with it.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

UPDATE:

had a reply from Bob Martin Products, the cat litter is made from silica crystals. Has anyone ever used silica as an incubation medium? I've been experimenting a little with an empty tub and a heatmat and they hold the moisture pretty well. Just unsure if they will have any adverse effects on any eggs.


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*perlite substrate*

Hiya Bud
stick to what you know, perlite works and £5 a bag.
Bob Martins x amount per bag and a lost clutch??
only one winner im afraid, I will use perlite any day over something Im unsure of.
Just my own opinion, a wise old engineer once told me"if it aint broke son no need to fix it is there" : victory:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

I used the sophisticat stuff you get from pets at home and have hatched on it...


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Ive had no problems with vermiculite, Add water grab a fistfull give it a squeeze so it stops dripping and whack it in a air tight tub. Simple as abc!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

plastic egg crate and water, cheap as chips: victory:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

daveplymouth said:


> Ive had no problems with vermiculite, Add water grab a fistfull give it a squeeze so it stops dripping and whack it in a air tight tub. Simple as abc!


 
i dont know any better . 

started with vermiculite and been perfect for 3 years now so happy with it


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ive used perlite but it made my eggs go funny. Vermucilate is excellent to use. Absorbs water for longer. We also use spagnum moss.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i've always used vermiculite too and add a layer of sphagnum moss if the eggs are getting too dry


----------



## mrhazardlights (Oct 30, 2010)

hatchrite. tub full. add eggs. put lid on. open once every week for a few minutes to allow air exchange. easy and impossible for mould to grow


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

SIM's or their home made alternatives seem to work well, as long as your heat comes from below.....


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I'm a SIM Girl *


----------

